# تــأريـض الأجــهزة الكــهـربـائـية المــنزلية



## إسلام علي (10 نوفمبر 2009)

تــأريـض الأجــهزة الكــهـربـائـية المــنزلية
الـسلامة من الصـعق الكهـربائي
أبو تركي ـ منتدى مستشارك للبناء


 سوف أشرح هذا الموضوع بأسلوب مبسط وسهل لن أستخدم فيه المصطلحات الفنية لأنه يهم سلامة الجميع وليس المهندسين أو الفنيين فقط . من المعروف أن الأجهزة الكهربائية مثل : ( الثلاجة ، الغسالة ، السخانة ، البرادة ، المكيف ، دينمو الماء ، .... ألخ ) .تحتاج إلى تغذية كهربائية ويتم تغذيتها بواسطة موصلين كهربائيين ( بالعامية سلكين أو خطين كهرباء ) هذه الموصلين يدخلان داخل قلب الجهاز الكهربائي وفائدتهما هو إمداد الطاقة الكهربائية لهذه الأجهزة الكهربائية حتى تعمل حسب الغرض الذي صنعت من أجله . 

ولكن الخطر الذي يجب الحذر منه هو هذين الموصلين لأنهما مشحونين بجهد كهربائي قوي ( 220 فولت ) أو ( 110 فولت ).



*كيف تأتي الخطورة من هذين الموصلين ؟*



كثيرا من الأجهزة الكهربائية تحتوي على أجزاء معدنية مثل الهيكل الخارجي المعدني، وهذا الهيكل المعدني الخارجي بطبيعة الحال لا يحمل شحنات كهربائية لأنه غير موصل بالكهرباء ولكن قد يحدث الخطر في حالة أن أحد الموصلين داخل الجهاز غير معزول جيداً وقام بملامسة الهيكل المعدني الخارجي للجهاز أو تسرب مياه داخل قلب الجهاز سبب توصيل بين أحد الموصلين والهيكل الخارجي المعدني للجهاز وبذلك يكون الهيكل الخارجي للجهاز مشحوناً بالكهرباء ( متكهرب ) ومع ذلك فإن هذا الجهاز الكهربائي يمكن أن يعمل إذا تم توصيله بالكهرباء بالإضافة إلى أن هيكله المعدني الخارجي أصبح مشحوناً بالكهرباء أي أن هذا الجهاز تحول إلى قنبلة موقوتة ينتظر أول شخص يلامسه فيقوم بتفريغ الشحنات في جسم هذا الشخص وهو ما يسمى بالصعق الكهربائي والذي قد يؤدي إلى الوفاة .

*لماذا حدث الصعق الكهربائي ؟ *

حدث الصعق الكهربائي بسبب أن الشخص قد لامس الهيكل المعدني الخارجي للجهاز المشحون بالكهرباء وفي نفس الوقت هذا الشخص ملامس بقدميه الأرض فإن الشحنات الكهربائية قد وجدت مساراً يوصلها إلى الأرض عن طريق جسم هذا الشخص فكلما كانت الأرض التي يقف عليها رطبة أو كانت يده التي لامست الهيكل المعدني مبللة بالماء أو جسمه أو كان حافي القدمين أو به أحذية غير عازلة لمرور الكهرباء كلما زادت كميات الشحنات الكهربائية التي تمر في الجسم وبذلك يزيد ضرر الصعقة الكهربائية على الجسم . 

لذلك يجب الحذر أثناء التعامل مع جميع الأجهزة الكهربائية وخاصة التي يجتمع بها الماء والكهرباء مثل ( المكيف الصحراوي ، الغسالة ، دينمو الماء ، البرادة الثلاجة ) وإيجاد الحل لتجنب هذه الخطورة .



*ما هو الحل لتجنب هذه الخطورة ؟*



الحل بسيط جداً هو عند شرائك هذه الأجهزة الكهربائية وتركيبها في المنزل أن تقوم بتوصيل الهيكل المعدني الخارجي لهذه الأجهزة بالأرض ( وهذا يسمى التأريض ) حتى إذا حدث أن أحد الموصلين الذين يمدان هذا الجهاز بالطاقة الكهربائية قد لامس الهيكل الخارجي المعدني للجهاز وأصبح الهيكل الخارجي مشحوناً بالكهرباء فإن هذه الشحنات سوف تفرغ تلقائياً إلى الأرض لأنها وجدت مساراً يوصلها إلى الأرض .



*كيف يتم تأريض الأجهزة الكهربائية ؟*



غالباً تحتوي الأجهزة الكهربائية على ثلاثة أطراف موصلات ( أسلاك ) خارجية إثنين من هذه الموصلات لإمداد الجهاز بالطاقة الكهربائية أما الموصل الثالث فيسمى بسلك الأرضي وهذا السلك طرفه الذي داخل الجهاز الكهربائي مربوط وموصول بالهيكل المعدني للجهاز من الداخل .أما طرفه الآخر الخارجي فيجب أن يتم توصيله بالأرض حتى يكون الهيكل المعدني للجهاز موصل بالأرض وهو المطلوب لتجنب الصعقة الكهربائية .

*كيف يتم توصيل سلك الأرضي للجهاز الكهربائي بالأرض ؟*



بما أن الجهاز الكهربائي كما ذكرنا سابقاً له ثلاثة أطراف ( ثلاثة أسلاك ) هذه الأطراف الثلاثة يجب أن توصل في فيش كهربائي ( مقبس ) له ثلاثة أطراف أيضاً أي أنه موصل إليه من الداخل خلال التمديدات داخل الجدار في ثلاثة موصلات قادمة إليه من الطبلون الرئيسي إلى الكهرباء الموجود داخل المنزل . اثنين من هذه الموصلات لإمداد الطاقة الكهربائية من الطبلون إلى الفيش الكهربائي ومن ثم إلى الجهاز الكهربائي أما الموصل الثالث ( سلك الأرضي ) فهو موصل بنقطة الأرضي في الطبلون الرئيسي للكهرباء ومن ثم يتم توصيل نقطة الأرضي في الطبلون الرئيسي للكهرباء بسلك نحاسي عاري نازل إلى الأرض ويربط في قضيب نحاسي مغروس في عمق الأرض بطول 1.5 متر تقريباً وبذلك أوجدنا مساراً متكاملاً بتفريغ الشحنات الكهربائية من الهيكل المعدني للجهاز الكهربائي إلى الأرض عن طريق سلك الأرضي مروراً بالفيش الكهربائي ومن ثم إلى طبلون الكهرباء ومن ثم إلى السلك النحاسي العاري وأخيراً إلى القضيب المغروس في عمق الأرض. 



وفـي الخــتام نتـمنى الســـلامة للجــميع ،،،


ابو تركي ـ منتدى مستشارك للبناء


----------



## sayed00 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

انار الله قلبك اخى تركى ب 220 فولت و لا تنسى التأريض (مزحة)

فعلا موضوع مهم جدا - جزاك الله خير

تحياتى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع مفيد ومميز
بارك الله فيك


----------



## إسلام علي (12 نوفمبر 2009)

جزيتم خيراً ,,,,,,,


----------

